# Just wanted to say.....



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Home haunters are a rare breed. We are the only kind of people who can see the beauty behind another mans trash, and true happiness in creating another mans horror. All done in great fun for everyone. I love being a home haunter.


----------

